# Anyone had a BFP after 5 bfn's



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi just had my 5th diui BFN

just wondered if anyone has had a BFP after 5 attempts I have another 5 to go before I can move onto ivf as the clinic treats in blocks of 10 before looking at ivf. 

Ive had 4 unmedicated and 1 medicated the remaining cycles are medicated but Ive never seen or heard of anyone with a BFP after all this.

Any ones advice would be useful really down about it all

Thanks Lou xx


----------



## roseisle (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Lou,

I had 3 DIUI's and fell pregnant on the 3rd attempt, unfortunately I miscarried at 7 weeks.  I then went on to have 7 more attempts all with BFN's - 2 with natural cycles and 5 medicated cycles.

My husband had a successful sperm retrieval op in July and we are starting ICSI this month!

So we are hoping for a BFP

Good luck

Rosie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Lou, 

I had 12 IUI's in total - first one resulted in a BFP but I sadly lost my baby at 14 weeks.  I then went on to have 11 BFN's, as well as 2 IVF BFN's and I honestly thought I'd never ever have a baby.  My 3rd IVF was the lucky one, so it can and does happen after multiple BFN's. 

Much love,

Marie xxx


----------

